# Starting clomid



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi ladies
Finally starting clomid tomorrow was meant to start last month but ended up having to leave it until this month. Anyone else starting in the next few days? Just very nervous as not sure what to expect. would be nice just to chat to anyone who is going through  the it at the same time who will understand what we are going through. Hope everyone is well and goodluck to you all sending you all lots of   and


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun, good luck 4 ur 1st cycle. Im on cd34 after 1st cycle of clomid and luckly didnt have any side effects except feelin sick 4 10mins here and there when i was talkin it. Im just waitin 2 test in next couple of days and if bfn then i start provera 2 bring on af then start clomid again.
Unfortuantly every1 is different, so every1 has different side effects. Best bit of advice is take it bout an hour b4 bed so u sleep thro most side effects and drink loads of water/fluids, and talk. The last 1 is a life saver, keeps u goin insane. Dont over think every little pain, niggle etc etc as clomid can coz alot of pain in some women(me 4 1 of them), and remember clomid can change ur cycle so dont stick 2 original cycle plan just incase, b flexible. Best advice i can give tho is if ur unsure when u ovulate then have sex everyday 2 b safe, well unless theres any male factors.

Good luck on ur journey and welcome, heres 2 u gettin ur bfp soon

Lesley xxxx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi lesley

Thanx for the advice good luck with testing hun hope you get your bfp. Started this morning felt a bit sick through the day will just have to see what  tomorrow brings.

You take care sending you  and lots of


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

good luck hun, just drink as much fluid as possible 2 get u hydrated best way. Thanks hun xx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I'm on CD5 of my second cycle of Clomid! Day 21 tests showed I had def ovulated first cycle which was excellent but unfortunately got BFN so fingers crossed for this month!

I found I didn't get drastic side effects but a little sickly every now & then and a few hormonal headaches. Just rather more hormonal in general!!!

Good luck with it & keep us posted xx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanx ladies im now on day 10  and god had headaches, flushes,  night sweats, mood swings, god the crying ive done and the sickness just my luck to get most of the side affects going. Bless my dh2b hes been so sweet trying to make me feel better. Have my scan on cd 14 but was told dont really need a scan as i ovulate myself but theyve booked one anyway.

Wishing you all good luck talk to you soon x x x


----------



## Cherina (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

I've just started clomid too. Am on CD4 now and started the clomid yesterday. So far I feel ok but I'm not sure how long it takes for side effects to kick in.
I'm going to the doctors next monday CD9 for an ultrasound to check if my follicles are developing and then ultrasounds every couple of days to see if I ov.

Good luck, keep us posted about how you get on. Fingers crossed you get a BFP this month.

x


----------



## vixc2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all

Well my af arrived yesterday so I'm starting clomid for the first time tonight!! Eeeek!!   I thought I'd take it before bed to try and avoid the risk of side effects during the day, I'm hoping I have none!!

Good luck to everyone else on it and look forward to hearing all the success stories soon!

Love Vix
xxxx


----------



## Cherina (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Vix,

We're starting at the same time then. Just after sending my last post I've started to feel a bit strange, headachey and nauseous. Not sure if I'm imagining it or if it's the heat here in my office. 
Let me know how you get on, hopefully not too many side effects.

Cherina x


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi ladies, went to the hospital yesterday and they have given me a clomid prescription to start next cycle if no BFP!  Willing to try it, but don't have much hopes for it as I ovulate fine on my own.  But who knows what might happen?  Perhaps it will get my ovaries to release the best egg(s).


----------



## vixc2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Cherina

Sorry to hear about your head, hope it wasn't too bad and was just caused by work stresses rather than the clomid!!! 

Hope you get on well at the Docs with your scan, my hospital doesn't do that and was kinda worried when i'd read on here somewhere about one lady releasing 8 (!!!!!) follicles so they obviously told her to avoid bms that month!! 8!!!! Jeez, I can't wait for babies but 8 in one go may be a little more than even I could manage!!!  

Speak soon...

Love vix

xxxxx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello ladies
good luck to you all and hope your all well and hope you dont get too many side effects. Ive got my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed things are going well. Still takeing the headaches flushes and nightsweats but other than that its not to bad now.

Griffo im like you i ovulate on my own and this is just a boost like you i think its worth a try. Im not in the position to pay for ivf so this is all i can doas my dh2b has already got a child through a previous relationship so we wont get funding from my pct. 

Vix damn right  would just be happy with 1 baby no way would you want 8 what a nightmare dont even want to think about it lol.

Cherina fingers crossed it was just work and nothing else.

goodluck all and keep us posted how things are goin x x x x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all

Hope your all well? Had scan yesterday cd14 everything went well linning of my womb was 10 mm and had 2 follies 1 on the right was big which she said was good and the 1 on the left was really large and she said i shud ovulate within the next couple of days so all good. Stomach and back feel very uncomfortable just now.


----------



## Cherina (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Chezz,

Sounds very positive, it must be a relief that it's all working out as you hoped in your first month. Fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks.

I'm going for my first scan on monday so I'll let you know how I get on. So far no side effects (I think I was imagining things the other day). I hope it's not a bad sign that the drugs aren't working.....

Cherina x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Cherina

Glad your not suffering with the side effects as not everyone has then(lucky so and so's lol) hopefully you get good knews on monday to just try and keep being possitive hun. Fingers crossed we all get our   soon. Sending you all lots od  and 

Chezz x x x


----------



## Cherina (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Chezz, 
How are you getting on? What CD are you on now?

I went for my first tracking scan on Monday 26th and so far not looking too good. My biggest follicle was only about 7mm, doc said he would like to see around 10-11mm on day 9. So, he said I might need injections too to boost it. He wants to wait a couple more days to see if I'm just responding a bit more slowly before giving the injections. I've got another scan on Friday so I'll see if there's been any more progress, if not it's the injections.

Was really miserable about it on Monday but I'm feeling more positive now. I'm really thankful to be so lucky to have a good doc who follows the progress so closely. It makes me feel a bit more in control of the whole process.

Weirdly, I've started to get some cramps today around my ovaries, I hope it means they're finally starting to do something!

Cherina x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Hope you all are well sorry for not being online for a while as my laptop was away getting fixed. Well didnt get my    this month. Having a month out as backs playing up really bad so been having to go on my painkillers and other pills to try and get over it..
How have have you all been this cycle? Hope its not stressed you all out to much.

Sending you all    and lots of  good luck to you all


----------

